# The Pier at Garden City



## CanAmMan (Jul 26, 2012)

Wondering if someone could answer a couple of questions. I am going to be in town next week and thought about taking my grandsons to the pier to do a little fishing one morning. Tried looking on the website but not really helpful.
How much is it to fish?
Do they rent sod/reels? Got a couple but may need a couple.
How is the fishing? Was probably just gonna stop and get some shrimp as bait? or is there something else working?

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

If you fish off the GC pier you will not need a license, If you fish off the beach you will. Most piers in the area rent rods and reels, How much, I think they are about 8 bucks per pole and 8 bucks per person to fish don't hold me to that.. Fishing is ok Blues, Whiting< flounder, black drum and red fish ect... Fresh shrimp is always good to fish with. If you have a net finger mullet. Know that some of the piers are closed for repairs, Surfside, Myrtle beach state park, and Springmaid. GC pier is open. 

Have a great day with your grandson, he will never forget it...


----------



## GTO One (Sep 15, 2016)

Fished there last week with my son. $10 per person, and they do rent rods. We were fishing in the evening, and did ok with sand fleas fishing the wash. Caught a few pompanos and whiting.


----------

